
Docker announce that kubernetesio is now available on the DockerEE - resouer
https://twitter.com/DockerCon/status/920201037264207872
======
raesene6
This looks really cool from the videos that they've got up on their Youtube
channel.

I'll be very interested to see what choices they made for Kubernetes
configuration as there's a lot of options there and they're pitching "it just
runs"...

Also looking forward to Docker for Mac/Windows having this support too!

